# cu problem

## adrian_cheng

how to cu com port?

i cant find cu this commmand in gentoo

please tel me how to cu

thanks

----------

## soramame

are you sure you don't mean su?

(maybe the way somebody told you confused you)

what, exactly, do you want to do?

----------

## adrian_cheng

sure , i was said "cu" not su

because i saw one web site said " if i need to connect com port i could use cu -l /dev/ttyS0 "

but i could not find cu this command

so please tell me 

appreciate ~

----------

## j-m

Please don´t create duplicate threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=293420

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

... ignoring the unqualified answers of the other posters,

'cu' is in 'net-misc/taylor-uucp'

Frank

----------

